
Why is american internet so slow? - enkiv2
https://psmag.com/why-is-american-internet-so-slow-98f4eeadb371#.qulit1cy7
======
lightlyused
This seems like part of the problem: [http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2016/09/att-comcast-fail-...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2016/09/att-comcast-fail-in-latest-effort-to-stall-google-fiber-in-
nashville/). Good old American telephone and telegraph.

